# Angel's food won't suit you...



## JM (Jan 29, 2008)

by J. K. POPHAM

There was a mighty hunger in the heart of Paul. 

There was one bread only to satisfy that hunger, namely Christ, and that hunger gave direction to his thoughts, to his prayers, to his pursuits. No man can really go contrary to his appetite, contrary to the great, the greatest aim of his spirit. If we are in the world, after the world we shall go. If we live in the Spirit we shall seek to walk in the Spirit. 

If we know our ruin we shall want to be saved from it. 

If we feel our vileness we shall want to be covered with, and be found in, the Lord Jesus. 

One thing in this chapter is the aim, the hunger of the apostle. Everything he had naturally, everything he could boast of as being acquired, he found and esteemed and reckoned to be nothing but loss to him compared with the one Object of his heart's desire, with the great hunger of his soul, and that was Christ. Christ, not in a notion. No, a notional Christ won't carry people very far. Not in a form of sound words; that will never empty a man of himself. 

But Christ as a real Person, a great Saviour, a sufficient Righteousness. 

If we have the same appetite we shall follow in the same path. The measure will be different, but the principle is the same. It is a great mercy when the Holy Spirit takes pains to empty people of themselves. There is no more room in us for the Lord Jesus than the Spirit has made emptiness in us by convincing us of what we are. In the blessed covenant of grace there is ample provision made for the wants of all the saints, and that provision is summed up in the wonderful word, "I am that bread of life. Moses gave you not the bread. It rained from heaven. That was a type of Me. I am the true Bread," and this we may say was born again hunger. Every nature has its own appetite. Spiritual nature has its appetite. 

Angel's food won't suit you, sinner, but Christ the Bread of life will suit you.

Preached at Galeed Chapel, Brighton, on Wednesday evening, March 22nd, 1922


----------

